# Laguna revo 18/36 lathe



## woodtickgreg (Sep 16, 2015)

Well I finally did it, Woodcraft put it on sale for $250.00 off introductory price and I took the cheese. I have been researching lathes for some time and this one had everything I wanted in a lathe and imo was the best bang for the buck. I will be doing a full review of this lathe as I go along. This is an all new lathe from laguna and designed by them, not just a cookie cutter lathe rebranded with their name on it. I am very impressed with this lathe so far, well thought out and designed and seems to be very well built and heavy duty. 2hp 3 phase motor that runs on 220v single phase power through a vfd inverter. It has 2 speed ranges with a simple quick belt change.

So lets start with some pics! My new baby in the backroom at woodcraft waiting to go home with me.



So nice to have the guys load the 450lb lathe with a fork lift for me!



It took 2 of us to slide it off the forks and into the truck.



Ready to roll!



I'll be posting more as I go along here. I will try and cover everything from unpacking to assembly, first impressions, etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 12


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 16, 2015)

Congrats Greg !!!! Let the chips fly

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 16, 2015)

Very cool! Look forward to hearing your opinions on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 16, 2015)

Congrats on your new toy Greg, Looks like a dandy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 17, 2015)

Not up and running, yet?!? Wake up and get busy!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Sep 17, 2015)

Congrats, Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 17, 2015)

Close the tailgate or it might slide out 

Seriously though, can't wait to see what you think of it after putting through its paces.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm at work and just have a minute to check in. I got all the pics carried down into the basement yesterday, man is my back sore today! I'm not injured just muscle sore. My first impressions are that it was well packed, very heavy duty and we'll designed, I'll go into more details as I get it assembled. I have never been this excited about a new tool, this is the largest and most expensive tool I have ever bought brand new.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm going to try and upload a couple of pics from my phone.

This is what it looks like, this is the display at woodcraft. I did not like the wheel kit as it would move when using it, I want it rock solid. But I could see how it would be nice to move it in the store.




This is the vfd that converts single phase power to 3 phase, it will also give more variation to the speed. Unit runs on 220v 15 amp input power.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 17, 2015)

Cool! 

I've been eyeing the nova they have on sale that comes with all the accesories for free and have been itching to buy it but funds are low at the moment. 

I also seen this one an boy it looks like a beast of a lathe! 

Get it fired up!!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 17, 2015)

Awesome Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 17, 2015)

Bring over and I will show you how to use it!!! 

 Mine is an expert at collecting dust....

Nice lathe......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Cool!
> 
> I've been eyeing the nova they have on sale that comes with all the accesories for free and have been itching to buy it but funds are low at the moment.
> 
> ...


Cody, I have been planning this upgrade for years, looked at and studied every lathe on the market for what I wanted in a lathe and of course the cost factor. Now having said that I truly hope this lathe is everything that I hope it will be. Would I like to have a oneway or a vicmarc or robust or even a powermatic? Sure, but it is not in my budget. This one was and at $2300 on sale it offers a heck of a lot for the money. Fit and finish is excellent, I just finished putting it together and will post pics soon. This is just one more piece of my new shop build and upgrades, it was part of the plan, I even left a space open for it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm sure the lathe will treat you well! 

I messed with the one at our local WC and it appears to be very well built. 

Can't wait to get a review of it once you get it rolling! Or should I say spinning? Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 17, 2015)

Congrats Greg! Is it assembled yet? Looking forward to your review.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Congrats Greg! Is it assembled yet? Looking forward to your review.


Yup, pics and review are a coming. lol. I just got done downloading them to the laptop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2015)

So lets get the review started. We'll start with the uncrating and packaging because that is important too!

I cut this off the outside of the box because I thought it would be cool to hang on to. It shows the specs and options that are available for it.




So here we go, opened the box that was stapled and taped, first impression is that it was packed very good! Owners manual was right on top, this should be the first thing you have access to and I did. 1 leg and some loose parts in the first layer of styrofoam.




After removing the contents of the first layer we get to the second layer with the bed, headstock, tailstock, banjo, and the other leg. The legs are very heavy I might add, substantial cast iron pieces.




Now there was no way I was going to lift the bed assy out of the box by myself, so I needed to remove both the headstock and tailstock. I cut the end of the box off and removed some foam to slide the parts off the bed.




In order to get the parts off I had to lift one end and block it up to clear the foam so the clamps would clear. Then each piece slid right off.




Bed is stripped now and the very nice finish is showing. All of the bare metal parts where coated with oil to protect them.




Now I was able to lift the bed and lay it on a dolly to take it down the stairs to the basement shop.




All strapped down and away we go. It was very manageable to move by myself like this.




And this is where it will go. This is the bottom of the bed, it is a machined fabricated piece and very stout and stiff, as you can see it is braced and welded very nicely.




I set the bed on saw horses to attach the legs so the bolts could be accessed from the top. The manual said to turn the bed over and set the legs on it and insert the bolts from the bottom. awkward I thought. But it would be doable that way. By the way the manual is very clear, great pictures and descriptions. Most machinery manuals are garbage, this is a well written manual, kudo's Laguna for that.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2015)

The lathe is advertised as a polished bed, it's not really polished in the true sense of the word but it does have an excellent micro grind finish. The bed is machined very accurately on all three sides that meet sliding parts.




So this is how I attached the very heavy legs, I left the bed on the horses and blocked up the legs. Very easy to install the bolts this way. I will say that I was impressed with the fact that anywhere a bolt screwed into the material was extra thick for good thread purchase. The legs are very wide and very stable.




This is the bottom side of the tail stock. It shows how it can be adjusted for slop in the bed ways if ever need be, from the factory it was perfect.




This is a closer pic of the adjustment screw and slot, this is in both the headstock and tailstock.




This is the tail stock quill, which moves very smooth, it is engraved in standard and metric and moves 4 1/2" and is self ejecting. But it also has a through bore. The tailstock locks down super solid and has a long locking lever that is rubber coated, a nice touch.




It comes with a 12" comfort style rest with a hardened round bar top. All parts of the banjo and tool rest are machined very good and tighten down securely. The tool rest post is offset to the side of the banjo for clearance, another nice touch.




A side view of the tool rest. It would have been nice to get a 6" rest too, but I'll just make one.




I heavy headstock to be dollied down the stairs. I carried it from the truck to the landing, I was going to carry it down the stairs, yeah right! Maybe 10 years ago, lol. This mutha is cast iron and a 2 hp 3 phase motor. I don't know what it weighs but my body said no your not! So I got smart in a hurry and strapped it to a dolly.




And it's down, now to slide it onto the bed. The headstock can be positioned anywhere along the bed, this is great for turning off the end of the bed for the really big stuff and just so you can stand directly in front of your work and not have to bend over. That is a very user friendly feature that I wanted as it is easy on your back.




Looking like a lathe now, very heavy and solidly built. about 400lbs as she sits but I will add some weight to her.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2015)

A good view of the headstock. I like the way the controls are laid out, big red emergency shut of right on top that all you have to do is slap off, I like that. Other nice touches are a magnetic catch for the belt access door. On the right front is a red button for the spindle lock, and it self releases, that's nice. Forward and reverse switch and variable speed with a digital readout. It also has a three step indexing detent on the left. Belt release and tensioner are on the bottom left and quick and easy to use.


B

Nice wide ribbed flat belt, I think it's an 8 or 9 rib.


 

Speeds for the 2 ranges are on the door. I think it will go slower than the 50rpm stated because it has a vfd for the motor and can be slowed down with that. That's a nice thing for finishing.


 

A better pic of the controls, well thought out and designed with the user in mind in my opinion. It is even at an angle that is easy to see.


 

Here you can see the protruding nose of the headstock, this is a nice feature when reversing bowls.


 

Comes with a tool caddie too. I chose to mount it in the lower position. It bolts to where a bed extension can be mounted. Which by the way I think a bed extension can be mounted in 5 different places.


 

It comes with some nice tools, a brass tipped knock out rod, a spur drive, a live ball bearing cone center, and about a 3" face plate. The face plate is well made and has lots of holes for screws and set screws to secure it to the spindle when reversing. but it is a little small for a lathe with a 18" swing and 32" outboard swing. But I can always get or make more.


 

The tool caddie is a nice touch. Red handle is a tool for removing the face plate.




The manual said that the lathe didn't come with a plug but here it is. 220v 15 amp single phase input.


 

It also comes with these brackets for some accessories like lights, and a guard, etc. I chose not to install them yet as they kinda get in the way of the locking handles. That's kinda nit picking but it is a flaw imo. It was a peeve of mine on my last lathe with crummy access to the levers. This lathe has very good access until these brackets are installed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2015)

Here you can see the brackets for shelves, I will probably use these to add weight to the lathe, weight is good down low on a lathe to keep it from walking with heavy out of balance blanks and to help cancel vibration. You can see the leveling adjusters on the legs, they are metal with plastic caps on the bottom, this is another think I don't like because it will tend to slide around. I will either remove them or set the legs on rubber pads, probably the latter. Again notice that wherever a bolt goes the material is thicker, nice.




This is on the front of the bed near the headstock, it is another place where you can attach a bed extension, very cool idea!




The legs are prepped for a mobility kit if you so choose to install one. It was installed on the floor model at the woodcraft store. I'm 5'9" and the mobility kit made it just a little too tall for me, plus I don't want my lathe to move around at all.




How's this for headstock tailstock alignment from the factory? About perfect I would say, but it's adjustable if it wasn't, another very nice feature.




Well here she is all ready to go. Boy I wish I could plug it in and tell you all how smooth she is, but that will have to wait untill the weekend as I have to run a 220 line to her.



So for now I will say I am very impressed with Lagunas new lathe, they did there homework on this one as far as design goes. It is not just another cookie cutter lathe from the same factory as all the rest and just repainted and badged with their logo. They even offer it in larger sizes but then the cost starts to climb. But really look at what this lathe offers for $2500 retail, darn good value imo and great quality, time will tell.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 17, 2015)

Ok - Honeymoon is over. Time to dirty that puppy up!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## TMAC (Jan 1, 2016)

Any updates on this lathe Greg? I'm really interested in your opinions on this lathe.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2016)

TMAC said:


> Any updates on this lathe Greg? I'm really interested in your opinions on this lathe.


Funny you should ask, I finally have some time off this weekend and may try to get the power run to it. How many people do you know that would have a brand new lathe sitting in their shop and not even turned it on? I have 2 new lathes with the same problem and one is still in the box! Work is finally slowing down so this will be a priority very soon. Sorry for the delay guys.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TMAC (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks Greg. I'll be watching.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 1, 2016)

I will be watching too, although I'm actually interested in the 20-36....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> I will be watching too, although I'm actually interested in the 20-36....


I wanted the larger one as well but just could not pass on this lathe for the money. If I need to turn bigger I can turn outboard. There is also a riser kit for this lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2016)

Guys, I do appologise for the delay. It has been an insane year for me and work has not co-operated either. I have to work when I can get it and when I am needed. But things are finally slowing down with both jobs and now maybe I can finally get some shop time and finish my shop wiring and play a little.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 1, 2016)

Woodtick if you're busy you can always send that pretty New lathe over to the west side....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 1, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> How many people do you know that would have a brand new lathe sitting in their shop and not even turned it on?



Just you and @Mike1950

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Just you and @Mike1950



WHAT!!!!  Mine is not new- it was old when I bought it 3 yrs ago and it just needed a well earned rest..........


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> WHAT!!!!  Mine is not new- it was old when I bought it 3 yrs ago ..........



Compared to its owner it is brand spanking new with the umbilical cord still attached . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Compared to its owner it is brand spanking new with the umbilical cord still attached . . . . .




WHAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> .... with the umbilical cord still attached . . . . .



Oh wait that's the power cord but on a lathe you wouldn't know the difference . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## David Hill (Jan 10, 2016)

Jealous for your new friend.
If it works half as well as the Platinum Laguna 18/47 that I fell into---we may not hear from you for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GaryL (Mar 2, 2016)

@woodtickgreg Any updates yet? There must be some chips flying by now...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2016)

GaryL said:


> @woodtickgreg Any updates yet? There must be some chips flying by now...


I'm so sorry guys, life has just gotten in the way. But today I did go and buy the 220 breakers and recepticals to get this wired up and my new used PSI cyclone dust collector . I'm really going to try and work on some wiring in the shop this weekend. And believe me when I say I am dying to get this thing powered up and play with it a little. Ever know anyone that has 2 brand new lathes and hasen't powered either one up? There must be something wrong with me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm glad @woodtickgreg is on the other side of the state! 

He would annoyed real quick with me waiting at his door to play his his new lathes!! Or bugging him if he's hooked them up yet!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I'm glad @woodtickgreg is on the other side of the state!
> 
> He would annoyed real quick with me waiting at his door to play his his new lathes!! Or bugging him if he's hooked them up yet!!


I just had to go back and look, almost 6 months and I haven't even powered it up yet. I really gotta take a good look at my life and my priorities.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 2, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I just had to go back and look, almost 6 months and I haven't even powered it up yet. I really gotta take a good look at my life and my priorities.



Obviously you are doing what needs to be done! Play time doesn't pay the bills!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2016)

Ok guys, I'm getting closer to an actual working review. Today I pulled the wire and completed the 15 amp 220 outlet for the lathe power. She's alive!!!
First impressions are posative, very smooth and passed the nickel test, very quiet, variable speed works excellent and slows way down which will be great for applying finishes. Only 1 weird thing so far, the variable speed knob is backwards + is slow and - is fast. It's probably just a matter of switching a couple of wires but I haven't messed with it yet.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 13, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Only 1 weird thing so far, the variable speed knob is backwards + is slow and - is fast. It's probably just a matter of switching a couple of wires but I haven't messed with it yet.


Seems like it is just printed wrong on the lathe, normally you rotate clockwise to increase speed. Looks like a sharpie can fix it.....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Seems like it is just printed wrong on the lathe, normally you rotate clockwise to increase speed. Looks like a sharpie can fix it.....


Well that is indeed how it works, it works perfectly but the labeling is confusing. I'm still going to call Laguna and see what Torbin has to say about this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome to see you got it fired up!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2016)

Today I went to woodcraft and purchased the new insert for my supernova chuck to get it mounted on the lathe. It is a 1 1/4" - 8tpi.

In this pic you can see the old 1" insert on the right and the new 1 1/4" insert on the left.




Here the insert is installed and a plastic button and set screw locks the insert to the chuck body. You can also see a set screw that locks to the lathe spindle so you can reverse the lathe aND not have the chuck spin off!




Last pick shows the chuck installed and the set screw being locked down. One thing I like about the lathe spindle is that it has a non threaded portion for the set screw to jam against and not damage the threads.



The piece that is Monted in the chuck was rough turned 2 years ago and has since dried and done it's moving. I spun the lathe up to 1000 to 1200 rpm before there was any noticeable vibration. I'm sure that will improve as material is removed and it comes into better balance. I do plan to make a box on the shelf brackets of the legs and add weight to it. I am very happy with this lathe. It is super quiet and smooth, all the handles lock down securely and when released things move freely. The red button on the front of the headstock is a self ejecting spindle lock, a easy to get and and use feature. I have yet to put a chisel to it but with a 2hp 3 phase motor I don't see any problems there.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2016)

WOOOOOHOOOOO and Hot diggity damn it's a finally a makin stuff!!!! 

But has anyone else noticed something peculiar? It looks just like 's lathe . . . . it doesn't have any shavings on it at all!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2016)

So here is my frst nit pick. See in the photo that the variable speed knob is all the way to the left turned counterclockwise and is pointing at the plus sign. I would think that this would be maximum speed, but it's not, it's the slowest. And when you turn it fully clockwise to the right and it is pointing at the - sign it is going the fastest.


So I called laguna to see if it was just a matter of switching a couple of wires or something. After talking to a girl that new nothing, I asked for a tech, he was aware of the problem but said that they have no fix as the dash plate was made wrong. I wanted to speak to the owner of laguna but he was away on business. If they don't have a fix for this I will make my own label to correct this as it can be confusing and a safety issue in my opinion. But really Laguna? You build a world class lathe and screw up the dash plate and tell your customer that your aware of the problem but have no fix and that I should just get used to how the speed control works.
So I guess Laguna still has crappie customer service. That's kinda too bad as it is an excellent lathe and I know they make a great bandsaw too. I really wanted to give them a better review of their customer service and gave them every opportunity to come up withe a solution, but they didn't. They even tried to convince me that the label on the dash really doesn't mean that is how the speed works. I said that is a safety issue then, I got no comment after that. I will wait until Torbin, the owner returns and talk to him and see what he has to say about this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2016)

That would drive me crazy too. But it's weird because my Laguna is just opposite . . . . 



 

Did you ever think about getting some silver and black nail polish? I know . . . you shouldn't have to paint an $800 machine geez the danged Taiwanese these days can't get nothing right.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That would drive me crazy too. But it's weird because my Laguna is just opposite . . . .
> 
> View attachment 99523
> 
> Did you ever think about getting some silver and black nail polish? I know . . . you shouldn't have to paint an $800 machine geez the danged Taiwanese these days can't get nothing right.


Its stamped in and then painted.But I garuntee you if I have to fix it my self it will be cool. But yes, I don't think I should have to do that on a $2500 dollar lathe.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Its stamped in and then painted.But I garuntee you if I have to fix it my self it will be cool. But yes, I don't think I should have to do that on a $2500 dollar lathe.



Yeah I see it's stamped in. Joking aside I bet dollars to donuts the cause is because orientals do pretty much everything backasswards to us. Some engineer just forgot that. That's my guess anyway.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 16, 2016)

Interesting to hear what they had to say... Definetly let us know what the owner says. They should Definetly be held liable for a fix. Maybe ask him him attorneys name so when you twist it the wrong way and cause an accident your attorney knows who to contact.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 16, 2016)

It's those darn Chinese Greg, they read from right to left, all their books are printed backwards too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WideOpen (Mar 22, 2016)

So Greg, I'm about to pull the trigger on one of these, maybe this weekend while they are still 10% off. You have by for the most comprehensive impartial user review I have found. My question is, would you do it again? Do you recommend it, all things considered?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2016)

WideOpen said:


> So Greg, I'm about to pull the trigger on one of these, maybe this weekend while they are still 10% off. You have by for the most comprehensive impartial user review I have found. My question is, would you do it again? Do you recommend it, all things considered?


Yes I would do it again. I researched a lot of different brands of lathes before I finally settled on this one. It is well thought out and innovative. I love the way you can add bed extensions to various places on the bed. Has great speed, it's smooth and quiet, I have always been a fan of 3 phase motors run off a vfd. I truly believe that this lathe is the best bang for the buck in it's price range. so far the only thing that I don't like, and I will fix it, is the miss labeling of the speed control. The tool rest and live center are decent quality and everything clamps down easy and tight. This lathe is everything and then some that I wanted in a lathe for this price. The only other thing I will do for it is to build a box under it to fill with a few hundred pounds of weight, that helps all lathes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2016)

I finally got to use the lathe! It aint a virgin no more! I waxed the bed and had a go with a nice green chunk of ambrosia maple from @davduckman2010 . Turning green maple is so much fun!




What an awesome machine! This is a serious upgrade from the pos delta I had. So smooth, plenty of power, infinite variable speed, reverse, self ejecting tailstock. Everything locks down as it should and unlocks just as easy. The tool rest had a little extra paint on the top edge that had to wear of before things started to slide real nice. I will be adding weight to the legs of the machine with the shelf brackets that are there, it will need more weight down low as most lathes do. It will help cancel vibration, especially with large out of balance loads. It did pretty good with this size blank but it was pretty close to balanced. I just turned the dial up as it came into round. I think I ended up spinning this one about 1200 to 1300 rpm. Carbides like higher speeds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2016)

Made a little video. No talking, just me in my element and having a good time in my happy place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (May 29, 2016)

Just finished watching. Great vid. What do you do to hide the flange screw holes in the bottom?

Fantastic blank!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Just finished watching. Great vid. What do you do to hide the flange screw holes in the bottom?
> 
> Fantastic blank!


I just mounted the faceplate to the side that I was going to hollow out. After I got the rough shape I dovetailed a recess for the chuck and reversed it. When I get to finish this the last thing I'll do is mount it in a set of cole jaws and remove the dovetail.
That duckwood is awesome. The shavings were coming off so fast and sticking to me so that I looked like swamp thing, lol.
The whole thing was done with carbides. A full size square on the outside, round on the inside, and a hollower to do the under cut.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (May 29, 2016)

So jealous!!! That's a nice lathe and I remember the special they ran when you got it. Wish I would have done the same...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> So jealous!!! That's a nice lathe and I remember the special they ran when you got it. Wish I would have done the same...


Cody I absolutely love this thing! I have not one regret. I was so very overdue for an upgrade. Now I have a real lathe!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (May 30, 2016)

Nice video Greg, looks dang cool! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 31, 2016)

Very nice, Greg!

Every time I walk into Woodcraft, there's one of the guys who works there that I always visit with - and he's been trying to sell me the same lathe every time. It's become a running joke between the two of us. But, someday, just maybe, I'll be able to surprise him and say, "I'll take it." Looks and sounds to be a great lathe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dearlw (Nov 18, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Made a little video. No talking, just me in my element and having a good time in my happy place.


Love the vid love the music!!! Great job and thank you!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Smitty (Nov 26, 2017)

Greg, I know this is an older thread; but, was wondering how you were liking your lathe because I am interested in one of these in the future, particulalry, the 1.5 hp 110 volt model.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2017)

Smitty said:


> Greg, I know this is an older thread; but, was wondering how you were liking your lathe because I am interested in one of these in the future, particulalry, the 1.5 hp 110 volt model.


I'm very happy with it, it's a gem compared to what I had (an old delta varible speed)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smitty (Nov 26, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm very happy with it, it's a gem compared to what I had (an old delta varible speed)



Thanks. Have you used any other large newer type lathe to which you can make a comparison?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2017)

Smitty said:


> Thanks. Have you used any other large newer type lathe to which you can make a comparison?


Nope.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 27, 2017)

I've had a chance to turn on the Laguna, and in the past on a powermatic 3520, and I own a Oneway. For the price it's hard to beat. For the short time I was on the Laguna it seemed well built, controls were smooth and the only thing would be to add some weight to it like Greg did.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mlyle (Jan 28, 2019)

Greg....

I just got a Laguna 18-36.......

your review is great 

Mlyle

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## seabuggy (Mar 6, 2019)

Congratulations! I took the same deal, only at Beaver Industrial Supply because of no Mass sales tax. I got the same pics, same mountain of Styrofoam, and the same sore back. We got a good deal, even though it took a month to get here. UPS delivered it between snowstorms. A friend helped me assemble it taking about three hours. As you say, what a beast! Good luck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2021)

I dont know why I didnt do the weight box build here instead of in what did you do in your shop today. So I think I'll add it on here since I still have the pics.
I started by notching a 12" channel to fit into the lower shelf bracket on the legs. I salvaged the channel out of the scrap bin at work. In fact this whole weight box was all from salvaged materials gathered over time.



I then clamped the channel in place and drilled some bolt holes in the legs.



Once bolted together this added more stiffness to an already sturdy platform.



Here's the lower shelf in place.



This is the 2" plate steel I salvaged for free!



I stacked it up as tightly as possible.



And took some measurements to build a box for it.



The box was built from scrap 3/4" plywood glued and screwed together.



Next I removed the shelf and painted everything with black rustoleum. 



Then I spread out the steel and put dabs of silicone on the plates and let that cure for a day. This was done so the plates wouldnt rattle with an out of balance blank.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2021)

Next loaded all the plates into the box and added a cross brace across the top.



I foamed everything in place so nothing would move over time or rattle.



The I attached the top lid. After looking at this awhile i knew it was going to collect chips so I build a sloped top cover for it.



Again, just plywood scraps glued and screwed.



I used a continuous piano hinge to attach the cover so i could use the space for storage.



Test fit to make sure it opens and closes.



Painted it black to match.



Everything is now installed and the box is crewed to the channel too.



I had this little trim escutcheon in a box of auction stuff so i put it on as a finish piece. I think it looks kinda cool.



In conclusion i can tell you this weight box made a big difference on the stability of the lathe with big out of balance blanks, it really stabilizes it and allows me to pick up the speed much sooner. Having the top cover hinged to open gives me a great place to keep sandpaper close at hand and it keeps it clean and free of chips. I recommend anyone add a weight box to their lathe, you dont have to use steel like I did but I salvaged it for free so why not. You could just use 2x material and sandbags and it would still accomplish the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------

